# Ask a mentor!



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm a Mentor for lyft If you have any questions about your mentor sessions, ( like what to expect and how to pass your sessions) please ask me and I will assist you as best as I can.
Do's & don'ts
Do come with a clean car
Don't meet mentor with pajamas on.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm a Mentor for left. If you have any questions about your mentor sessions, ( like what to expect and how to pass your sessions) please ask me and I will assist you as best as I can.
> Do's & don'ts
> Do come with a clean car
> Don't meet mentor with pajamas on.


You mentor for left?
You have something against right?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> You mentor for left?
> You have something against right?


Lol. Was auto correction on my iPad I didn't catch it.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Here's a question: What is a mentor session? I drive for Uber and Lyft. In Portland we don't have mentor sessions, just a vehicle inspecton same as Uber.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

A mentor sessions is the same as a vehicle inspection. But your suppose spend a little more time with the mentor asking questions and him sharing things with you that would help you become a good driver starting off. The word session has zero relevance don't think to much into it. It can be called mentor ride mentor inspection or mentor session.


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Is this considered a clean enough car? My mentor failed me due to stained seats and floors.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Lalakjw said:


> Is this considered a clean enough car? My mentor failed me due to stained seats and floors.
> View attachment 14698
> View attachment 14699
> View attachment 14700
> View attachment 14701


What year is the car?


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

2011 Chevy Impala. It was approved by a local mentor 4 days prior to this denyal (My husband drives it)


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Lalakjw said:


> 2011 Chevy Impala. It was approved by a local mentor 4 days prior to this denyal (My husband drives it)


Yea, In that case you most likely were failed for the stained seats. How's your personality? Lyft have on the app the question regarding interior clean or not. Then it ask to give a description. Some mentors are a little more forgiving than others. I passed a dirty car because husband was passed by another mentor and wife was trying to use the same car. Her ratings was suffering on uber because of it. your mentor did you a favor (rating wise). Get the car detailed and try again.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Some passengers will ding you for dirty seats


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

I'm really taken by surprise by this. I'm not seeing the stains he's talking about (pics above are from today). The seats are fabric and will appear darker or lighter if brushed one direction or the other. 


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Yea, In that case you most likely were failed for the stained seats. How's your personality? Lyft have on the app the question regarding interior clean or not. Then it ask to give a description. Some mentors are a little more forgiving than others. I passed a dirty car because husband was passed by another mentor and wife was trying to use the same car. Her ratings was suffering on uber because of it. your mentor did you a favor (rating wise). Get the car detailed and try again.


Same situation here (husband drives for both, I signed up 1 week later, planning to share my car) He passed the Uber inspection and his Lyft mentor session. and was on the road in 1 week with Lyft, 2 for Uber.

Maybe I'll just buy seat covers I can replace... I just can't see getting my car detailed more than once a month 

I'd say I have a pleasant personality. My mentor and I laughed and seemed to get along well. I'm polite and easy going.


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Some passengers will ding you for dirty seats


Thank you btw for the feedback


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Lalakjw said:


> I'm really taken by surprise by this. I'm not seeing the stains he's talking about (pics above are from today). The seats are fabric and will appear darker or lighter if brushed one direction or the other.
> 
> Same situation here (husband drives for both, I signed up 1 week later, planning to share my car) He passed the Uber inspection and his Lyft mentor session. and was on the road in 1 week with Lyft, 2 for Uber.
> 
> ...


 If you don't feel anything is wrong with the car or you email Lyft (in driver support)to have a second chance with another mentor and state that your husband was approved with the same car that you were failed in. Ask for a second chance in a pleasant tone and they will probably grant you.


----------



## amike (Jun 26, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm a Mentor for lyft If you have any questions about your mentor sessions, ( like what to expect and how to pass your sessions) please ask me and I will assist you as best as I can.
> Do's & don'ts
> Do come with a clean car
> Don't meet mentor with pajamas on.


I have gs5 phone after update lyft app last week there is no option for ( rider no show) only see help and cancel


----------



## Lalakjw (Oct 2, 2015)

Thank you. I sent pictures to their support page asking if the car looked to be in a good enough state. Hoping to get a response. This makes my 5th email to their applicant support and I have yet to hear anything back. I posted the pictures to my comment thread on their facebook page as well. Not giving up yet, I was really excited about driving!


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

amike said:


> I have gs5 phone after update lyft app last week there is no option for ( rider no show) only see help and cancel


Maybe you waited to long before you cancel. After about 10 minutes the ride can't be canceled only ended. Email Lyft I'm not 100 percent sure on that one.


----------



## amike (Jun 26, 2015)

ok tks


UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Maybe you waited to long before you cancel. After about 10 minutes the ride can't be canceled only ended. Email Lyft I'm not 100 percent sure on that one.


ok tks


----------



## mohammadhisoks (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi i have a chevy cruze 2011 LS . Can you look at the picture and tell me if it would pass the inspection


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

mohammadhisoks said:


> Hi i have a chevy cruze 2011 LS . Can you look at the picture and tell me if it would pass the inspection


Every mentor is different so I don't know if the car will pass or not.


----------



## mohammadhisoks (Oct 1, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Every mentor is different so I don't know if the car will pass or not.


Would you pass it or not?


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

Im also a Lyft Mentor in the San Diego Region. Im not an uptight mentor who would fail you for stupid things like stained seats or no social behavior. I can pass you right in the spot cause i could care less. Holla at me


----------



## mohammadhisoks (Oct 1, 2015)

Pubsber said:


> Im also a Lyft Mentor in the San Diego Region. Im not an uptight mentor who would fail you for stupid things like stained seats or no social behavior. I can pass you right in the spot cause i could care less. Holla at me


But I'm in miami


----------



## the_professor (Oct 6, 2015)

Just got approved for Lyft today. They sent a message that I need to get my car inspected in VA even if I am registered in MD. Do I need to do that even if I do not intend to pickup passengers in VA? May be dropoffs once in a while. My biggest concern against acquiring the VA TNC is that I read somewhere here that my information goes into a database that is searchable by the insurance companies. Can anybody verify this to be true? Thanks.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Send a email to Lyft and they will be able to better assist you.


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

For car interior issues lyft usually asked that you detail the car and send the pics after. You don't get denied fir that. Thinking your mentor might have said more than that.


----------



## powmoe (Jan 3, 2015)

Is it ok to tell the mentor that you already drive for uber? I have my mentor session tomorrow. Also a couple of my floor mats are stained, is this a problem or should I just take them out?


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

No issues with driving for UBER you are an independent contractor. Officially you can't drive for both at the same time(both apps going) again officially. Floor mats should not be an issue at all. You would be surprised to see what people pull up in. My session today the they exterior of the car was black with dirt(white car) and inside was full of trash and he drivers for UBER but probably not for a long with a car like that.


----------



## MSC (Oct 16, 2015)

Not really a mentor question...but...I have a question about flags,I have asked on 2 forums and no one will give me an answer,I have over 100 rides,4.9 rating,and I got my first flag today for navigation,are these permanent or do they drop off eventually?A friend told me you can only get a flag if they give a one star review,is this true?Thanks.








Safety
Perfect








Navigation
1 Flag








Friendliness
Perfect








Cleanliness
Perfect


----------



## OneloveUberRaleigh (Nov 23, 2014)

With Lyft if you give a bad rating. I think 3 star or below you have to choose one of those areas so the driver know that to improve on unlike ubers rating system. Its noting that stays on or drops off.


----------

